# Moved to Texas, need to increase gene pool



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

I moved to the southern tip of Texas in August and had to scale back the mouse collection significantly prior to the move. I took only four of my breeders but unfortunately lost two during travel . I did pick up a new female breeder but it is about time to introduce new genes into the population. Without breeding for any specific traits I am finding that almost all of my mice are black with some agouti and brindle mice thrown in. When I selected mice to bring to Texas I took two that I had emotional attachment to and two that represented the widest array of genes in the population. Thankfully the two that survived the trip were the two I was attached to but that means I lost a lot of genes (long hair genes as well as genes for all other coats other than the three I just mentioned). The local pet stores (Petco, Petsmart, and two mom & pop shops) do not sell female mice and I am in no need of a new buck. There is a HUGE Mexican flea market in town on the weekends in which several vendors sell mice. I purchased my female agouti there when I first made the move but the mice there are not kept in good conditions and are all too young for sale. In the warmer months mice die of heat stroke all the time at the flea market and there are dead mice in almost every cage, as well as mice with ringworm and lots of mice that have been beaten up by the others. I do not like the idea of supporting those vendors but but I do not see any other options around here.

I'm just venting...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck


----------

